# C4 looking for single women and couples who want to improve their sex lives



## Sophie Garden (Apr 10, 2013)

Are you a woman who wants to discover your full sexual potential? Do you currently feel unfulfilled in your sex life? Do you find it difficult to reach orgasm? Do you want to do something about it? If so, we’d like to hear from you.

In a warm, intelligent television documentary for Channel 4, single women and couples who want to improve their sex lives will receive help from some of the UK's leading sex and relationship experts.  Participants will be helped by a professional who will guide them on the path to more satisfying, enjoyable sex. 

If you would like to find out more about the programme, email us in confidence at [email protected] and a member of the production team will be in touch. Please remember to leave a contact telephone number. 

Talking to us over the phone will be in the strictest confidence and will not commit you to be involved in any filming. 

Rest assured, no sex will be featured on camera in the final docum
entary. This will be a sensitive, uplifting film that aims to address common concerns and share practical techniques to improve the sex lives of real women.

Your email will be received by a member of The Garden Production Team and they will contact you directly. The Garden Productions will process your personal data in accordance with their privacy policy.


----------

